# Make a baseless rumor about the user above you



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2021)

Basically what that title says, create a dumb little harmless rumor about the person above you


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 30, 2021)

*i heard scott pilgrim uses a bot in order to like all posts from certain members*


----------



## IC_ (Jan 30, 2021)

I heard that CPG eats cleaning substances


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 30, 2021)

IC_ might not be made out of ice or intergrated circuits.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2021)

I heard Xavier is secretly a time traveler


----------



## x65943 (Jan 30, 2021)

I heard xaixer only pretends to like rome and reads the odyssey in his free time

I asked him his thoughts on the aeneid and he said "my knees are fine bro"


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 30, 2021)

A guy gave me info that Scott is a gbatemp user from the future trying to prevent the fall of gbatemp by becoming an admin by liking every post


----------



## x65943 (Jan 30, 2021)

someone told me NI4U loves poland and only talks smack about it because he doesn't want us all to find out how nice it is and ruin it


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 30, 2021)

Someone told me that x65943 is actually x69420 but was forced to change it when he became a mod


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 30, 2021)

My uncle works for GBAtemp and he told me Nobody_Important is an alt of someone who used to be so important, they couldn't stop dealing with all the attention


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 30, 2021)

CeeDee is really one of those short-lived HD-DVDs.


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 30, 2021)

the person above me unironically likes Fallout: The Frontier


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 30, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> Everyone above me unironically likes Fallout: The Frontier


I don't even know what that is but saying 'everyone' is a hack and a cheat and a scam so I'm suing you


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 30, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> I don't even know what that is but saying 'everyone' is a hack and a cheat and a scam so I'm suing you


yeah sorry about that, changed it


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 30, 2021)

the person above me hack and a cheat and a scam who I'm suing


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 30, 2021)

the person above me is a floppy disk


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 30, 2021)

I heard @1B51004 is a dupe of @Xx_darkness_xX.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jan 30, 2021)

some bitch told me that slaphappygamer isn't actually slap happy and you know what? i believed them


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 30, 2021)

TomRannd is NOT random!


----------



## slimbizzy (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 30, 2021)

I heard that TomRannd isn't even in Canada and also doesn't do stuff!


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 30, 2021)

Lilith can possess people.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 30, 2021)

XAIXER said:


> Lilith can possess people.


Ha, that's crazy! That would never happen!
(stay where you are, fucker, you know too much)


----------



## slimbizzy (Jan 30, 2021)

lilith gets a kick out of rejecting people on valentines day not because of their username but just because they are that mean


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 30, 2021)

I heard TomRannd is a alt account


----------



## IC_ (Jan 30, 2021)

Someone who's not important told me that DinohScene actually has 15 alt accounts


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 30, 2021)

Did you know that IC is actually a guy pretending to be a girl to try and get better treatment and hopefully get money from simps?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have heared that *@IC_* has an restricted Profile Page...sometimes,User wants to write some nice Things on it..

...but is not possible....


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 30, 2021)

heard he's actually THE @Alexander


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 30, 2021)

I heard stealphie doesn't actually like a hat in time


----------



## IC_ (Jan 30, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> I have heared that *@IC_* has an restricted Profile Page...sometimes,User wants to write some nice Things on it..
> 
> ...but is not possible....


Oh, sorry about that, I wasn't following you for some reason


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 30, 2021)

ic_'s favorite animal crossing is new horizons


----------



## IC_ (Jan 30, 2021)

Stealphie's favorite Mario Party is 10


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 30, 2021)

I’ll have you know, that “IC” stands for Insane Creature. True story.


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 30, 2021)

I heard slaphappygamer doesn't actually like slapping.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 30, 2021)

I heard Stealphie likes people pronouncing it as Steel-fy


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 30, 2021)

Dinoh is actually a dinosaur.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 31, 2021)

I got info on xaixer being a French spy, he is collecting information for the French government.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 31, 2021)

I heard NI4U has messiah syndrome and he says other people have it to throw us off his scent


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 31, 2021)

Sacre bleu! Zey 'ave found moi.


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 31, 2021)

not a rumor, a truth: xaixer is canadian, canada doesn't exist, therefore he doesn't exist.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 31, 2021)

"Canada" is just a term for the Gap of Chaos in Norse myth: hot and cold mixing together.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 31, 2021)

xavier is a smooth imperator, like the song.


....but its just a rumor......or is it


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 31, 2021)

Operator means one who works; imperator is one who commands and is the origin of the word emperor. Slaphappygammer uses those hands on sticks to slap his games.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 31, 2021)

Xaixer is actually 120 years old. I know, I’m his twin!


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 31, 2021)

120 without the power of inifinities!


----------



## slimbizzy (Jan 31, 2021)

xaixer doesn't actually like latin, they just saw it in a tick tock one time and thought it was cool


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 31, 2021)

Tick Tock is a communist spyware app. TomRannd is like the Romans: he enjoys eating mice!


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 31, 2021)

I heard XAIXER hates Poutine, even though he's Canadian.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 31, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I heard XAIXER hates Poutine, even though he's Canadian.


I know that BigOnYa is actually an alt of @Noctosphere , 101% true.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 31, 2021)

@drenal is a furry...
Wait, am I actually starting a rumor if everyone is already aware of it?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 31, 2021)

True story, @Noctosphere joined gbatemp for the world news, politics, and current events section.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 31, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> True story, @Noctosphere joined gbatemp for the world news, politics, and current events section.


fake, I joined years before it even existed


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 31, 2021)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> I know that BigOnYa is actually an alt of @Noctosphere , 101% true.


And no I'm not an alt of @Noctosphere, I would never admit to being from Canada, even if I was there. LL

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I heard a rumor that @Slaphappygammer is actually on a old 2 core Dell PC...


----------



## slimbizzy (Jan 31, 2021)

BigOnYa looks exactly like the guy in his pfp


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 31, 2021)

TomRannd said:


> BigOnYa looks exactly like the guy in his pfp


TomRannd is actually the Pervy girl from his pfp


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 31, 2021)

@Nobody_Important4u is not really sucking on his thumb, but something else...


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 31, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> @Nobody_Important4u is not really sucking on his thumb, but something else...


No homo, in fact i don't really like gay people, so yeah it's just the thumb


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 31, 2021)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> No homo, in fact i don't really like gay people, so yeah it's just the thumb


Oh don't be mean, lighten up, It's just for fun...


----------



## slimbizzy (Jan 31, 2021)

BigOnYa actually offended himself above me by accident




Nobody_Important4u said:


> TomRannd is actually the Pervy girl from his pfp


is this really a rumor...? teehee


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 31, 2021)

TomRannd is a Futanari


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 31, 2021)

I heard a rumor that @aadz93 trips out on Tide washing powder.... btw I had to look up what Futanari even meant...


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 31, 2021)

@BigOnYa  broke the internet because he's on porn like white on rice, that's why you get cloudflare issues when you load gbatemp


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 31, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 244383


Actual picture of @BigOnYa


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 31, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 244383




@BigOnYa looks up futanari on google images (don't do this)


----------



## IC_ (Jan 31, 2021)

Heard that aadz posts on GBAtemp from another dimension


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 31, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> @BigOnYa looks up futanari on google images


No thanks...I'm good, after looking up the meaning, that's all I need to know/see.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 31, 2021)

@slaphappygamer slaps like a 90year old


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 31, 2021)

I heard that @IC_ really means "In Canada" but doesn't want admit it, so says they're from Poland...


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 31, 2021)

Heard  @IC_  secretly means in china


----------



## djnate27 (Jan 31, 2021)

I heard that aadz93 doesn’t have to inform the authorities when he moves into a new neighborhood...but does anyway.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 31, 2021)

I heard that @djnate27 uses Kidz Bop cd's to DJ at events.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 31, 2021)

@Lilith Valentine doesn't drink milk because she says it's bad for health


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 31, 2021)

@Noctosphere has never played a Zelda game before


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 31, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> @Noctosphere has never played a Zelda game before


Fake, Zelda and Pokemon are my favorites franchises


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Fake, Zelda and Pokemon are my favorites franchises


So it was a baseless rumor? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 31, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> So it was a baseless rumor? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


it was


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2021)

Noctosphere doesn't take everything literally, and also made sure to read the game rules before replying.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 31, 2021)

Vinscool is actually just okay, but he wanted to impress us with his phony username


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Vinscool is actually just okay, but he wanted to impress us with his phony username


That is actually a fact.

x65943 is only a doctor so he could get free access to drugs for no cost.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jan 31, 2021)

x65943 actually steals all 'his' art

i didn't even see vinscool post so

vinscool isn't actually cool and is very warm


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 31, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> That is actually a fact.
> 
> x65943 is only a doctor so he could get *free *access to drugs *for no cost*.


mmmh... indeed...


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2021)

TomRannd said:


> x65943 actually steals all 'his' art
> 
> i didn't even see vinscool post so
> 
> vinscool isn't actually cool and is very warm


How come you say I am not hot, I take offence to this.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 31, 2021)

Vin is a cat/dog hybrid like in the Treehouse of Horror with the teleporter.


----------



## tfocosta (Jan 31, 2021)

@XAIXER wants to speak Latin because he thinks Latin is too cool to be left dead.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 31, 2021)

Damn right!


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 1, 2021)

XAIXER likes to dehydrate bananas, and drink the lemon juice the banana slices were in.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 1, 2021)

Richard owns illegal guns.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 1, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Richard owns illegal guns.


UltraSUPRA supplied me with the guns.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2021)

Richardtheking is akira's alt


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 1, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Richardtheking is akira's alt


(GASP) How did you know?

Scott_pilgrim likes to secretly pee in the swimming pool.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 1, 2021)

Richardtheking = dick king


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 1, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Richardtheking = dick king


You used to take a lot of Ayds, to curb your voracious appetite, didn't you?


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 1, 2021)

richard hates xenoblade


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 1, 2021)

Steelfee


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 1, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Steelfee


You hate tomato, but don't want anyone to know that, but I just publicly exposed that hatred for all of GBAtemp to see. Oops?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 1, 2021)

Mmmmmmm I love msg


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 1, 2021)

aadz is secretly costello


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 1, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> aadz is secretly costello


You have a crush on both Trucy Wright and Hat Kid, and wanna have a sweet lil' threesome, doncha?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 1, 2021)

@RichardTheKing lives in Austria.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> @RichardTheKing lives in Austria.


This guy managed to evade a perma-ban from me.
You naughty lil' crim, you!


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 1, 2021)

Richard actually hates xenoblade chronicles 2, 100% true.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 1, 2021)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Richard actually hates xenoblade chronicles 2, 100% true.


True; that's why I've played it so many times over the last couple of years, because I absolutely despise it. Meanwhile, I've played only an hour or so of Halitosis of the Wild, because I'm deeply in love with it and its many fundamentally-flawed mechanics (stamina, equipment fragility, lack of map markers to encourage world traversal, rain).
You are 100% correct.

Also...baseless rumour...you gargle lime juice every morning, because it helps freshen your breath, and you've been to Azerbaijan within the last three years.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 1, 2021)

i heard richard the king is actually shulk 


RichardTheKing said:


> You have a crush on both Trucy Wright and Hat Kid, and wanna have a sweet lil' threesome, doncha?


i'm not a pedo


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 1, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> i heard richard the king is actually shulk
> 
> i'm not a pedo


You're actually Zanza.

Also...oh. Yikes. How old is Hat Kid again? Never played that game.
As for Trucy, she's 17 as of Turnabout Time Traveler - depending on the state, that's of age.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 1, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> You're actually Zanza.
> 
> Also...oh. Yikes. How old is Hat Kid again? Never played that game.
> As for Trucy, she's 17 as of Turnabout Time Traveler - depending on the state, that's of age.


Stealphie once showed on discord that she is apparently a "humanoid alien" so the age may not particularly matter lol

As said by you 17 is legal in certain places that are not even third world countries.

So there's no reason for stealphie not fapping to it.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 1, 2021)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Stealphie once showed on discord that she is apparently a "humanoid alien" so the age may not particularly matter lol
> 
> As said by you 17 is legal in certain places that are not even third world countries.
> 
> So there's no reason for stealphie not fapping to it.


I would never go that low, besides, hat kid looks like a child. Loli/lolicon porn = pedophilic material.
also even if it is legal, i'm not watching porn of certain characters. I have a blacklist of characters I just do not search porn of. Trucy is in that list. Hat Kid's there too.
also 





what the actual fucking fuck fuck
14??????


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 1, 2021)

stealphie isnt brazillian


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 1, 2021)

crazynoob doesn't exist


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 1, 2021)

@Stealphie hates Mario Party 2 ...inveterate.....


----------



## IC_ (Feb 1, 2021)

A little government bird told me that @Stealphie actually likes Nintendo and the Switch, and gives them all of his money


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 1, 2021)

IC_ said:


> A little government bird told me that @Stealphie actually likes Nintendo and the Switch, and gives them all of his money


I heard from a "reliable source", who wishes to remain anonymous, that IC_ got eaten by a tiger and her account's been hijacked by her long-lost cousin in Peru.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 1, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> that IC_ got eaten by a tiger and her account's been hijacked by her long-lost cousin in Peru.


I heard from a "reliable source", who wishes to remain anonymous, that Richard was in the Wiggles.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 1, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> I heard from a "reliable source", who wishes to remain anonymous, that Richard was in the Wiggles.


I read online that you love Earl Grey tea so much you would bathe in it if you could - that Earl Grey is more valuable than gold for you, in other words.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 1, 2021)

I heard a rumor that @RichardTheKing secretly hates wine and only drinks *Victoria Bitter* beer...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2021)

I heard bigonya is wearing more than underwear


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 1, 2021)

I heard @Scott_pilgrim is a peeping Tom who likes to spy on @BigOnYa


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2021)

I heard Amanda isn't really scottish


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 1, 2021)

I heard that @Scott_pilgrim is about to get kicked in the arse from a feisty Scottish woman.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 1, 2021)

I heard that Scott_pilgram's keyboard has no letters, just "like" buttons

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I heard that BigOnYa likes to sleep in the "Fully Clothed"


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 1, 2021)

@VinsCool and I secretly want @Chary to be our first elected female federal prime minister


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 1, 2021)

Noctosphere actually likes dogs instead of cats


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 1, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> Noctosphere actually likes dogs instead of cats


that's not a baseless rumor, that's a fact


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 1, 2021)

I heard 1B51004 was part of the Village People band, till they kicked him out.


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 1, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> that's not a baseless rumor, that's a fact


oh
well noctosphere actually hates dogs and loves cats


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 1, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> oh
> well noctosphere actually hates dogs and loves cats


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 1, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I heard 1B51004 was part of the Village People band, till they kicked him out.


i heard big on ya is actually small away from you


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> i heard big on ya is actually small away from you


I heard engineer isn't actually gaming


----------



## IC_ (Feb 1, 2021)

Heard Scott_pilgrim is actually Scott_wozniak but is hiding under the other Scott


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 1, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I heard engineer isn't actually gaming


That is because

 
I am SPY WORKOUT SESSIONS


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2021)

I heard ic doesn't actually like new leaf

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



1B51004 said:


> That is because
> View attachment 244482
> I am SPY WORKOUT SESSIONS


HOLY SHIT


----------



## IC_ (Feb 1, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I heard ic doesn't actually like new leaf
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


And that is right, I am actually IC's cousin from Peru, I love Raymond and New Horizons


----------



## tech3475 (Feb 1, 2021)

IC_ and Scott_pilgrim is actually the same person suffering from multiple personality disorder.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 1, 2021)

tech3475 said:


> IC_ and Scott_pilgrim is actually the same person suffering from multiple personality disorder.


I can't think of a rumor


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I can't think of a rumor


Then don't reply

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I heard wiimiiswitch doesn't own a Wii or a switch


----------



## IC_ (Feb 1, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch is actually one of the people who works at the RumorXplain youtube channel and made a GBAtemp account only to make a video called "Top 10 Mario Party games!"


----------



## tech3475 (Feb 1, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I can't think of a rumor



WiiMiiSwitch is actually a die hard iOS user with a monument to Steve Jobs in the closet.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2021)

Tech3475 is just an alt


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 1, 2021)

I heard Scott_pilgram is really a 31 year old that lives in New York.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 1, 2021)

Wrong, instead i have an android tv box instead of an apple tv. Your right about Steve jobs though 


tech3475 said:


> WiiMiiSwitch is actually a die hard iOS user with a monument to Steve Jobs in the closet.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BigOnYa said:


> I heard Scott_pilgram is really a 31 year old that lives in New York.


BigOnYa lies about mario party having a game about naked people

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> Then don't reply
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I heard wiimiiswitch doesn't own a Wii or a switch


Too bad!


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 1, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> BigOnYa lies about mario party having a game about naked people


I play it on the weekends...


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 1, 2021)

For your info, I have both


WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Wrong, instead i have an android tv box instead of an apple tv. Your right about Steve jobs though
> 
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BigOnYa said:


> I play it on the weekends...


He is still lying


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I play it on the weekends...


Bigonya doesn't actually like south park


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 1, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Bigonya doesn't actually like south park


Scott_pilgrim is not a pilgrim


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 1, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch is a plagiarist.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2021)

Ultrasupra isn't ultra nor super


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 1, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> WiiMiiSwitch is a plagiarist.


Actually, that true

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> Ultrasupra isn't ultra nor super


Still not a pilgrim


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 1, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> WiiMiiSwitch is a plagiarist.


At first I saw
WiiMiiSwitch is pregnant


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 1, 2021)

I'M A 


Noctosphere said:


> At first I saw
> WiiMiiSwitch is pregnant


I'M A GUY
YOU'RE PROBABLY GAVE BIRTH TO WHAT'S IN YOU PROFILE PICTURE


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I'M A
> 
> I'M A GUY
> YOU'RE PROBABLY GAVE BIRTH TO WHAT'S IN YOU PROFILE PICTURE


You are probably gave birth?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 1, 2021)

Oops i meant you, by the way you're not a pilgrim still


Scott_pilgrim said:


> You are probably gave birth?


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 1, 2021)

I heard WiiMiiSwitch hates Nintendo.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 1, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> BigOnYa lies about mario party having a game about naked people


*Proof: *


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> *Proof: *
> View attachment 244503


That one's a classic

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Fun fact: that was made by the same devs behind transgender portal


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 1, 2021)

Wish they'd remaster it for the switch


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 1, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Wish they'd remaster it for the switch


I heard that BigOnYa is a very frequent 4chan poster.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2021)

I hear Richardtheking isn't Australian


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 1, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I hear Richardtheking isn't Australian


Aren't you the King of Scotland, home to an entire nation of Scottish Scotts?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Aren't you the King of Scotland, home to an entire nation of Scottish Scotts?


I hate you so much


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 1, 2021)

SCOTT PILGRIM BOOK 7 LEAKED??!!!


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 1, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> SCOTT PILGRIM BOOK 7 LEAKED??!!!


Your sig proclaims the sheer undeniable fact you are a dictator bent on world domination achieved through online forum posts.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 1, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> I heard WiiMiiSwitch hates Nintendo.


Says you!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BigOnYa said:


> *Proof: *
> View attachment 244503


What is this cheap photoshop crap I see with my eyes. It doesn't even have the MP logo

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RichardTheKing said:


> Your sig proclaims the sheer undeniable fact you are a dictator bent on world domination achieved through online forum posts.


RichardTheKing is a peasant


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 1, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Says you!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I am a very pleasant peasant, am I not? Thank you!
I just don't have any pleasant peasant pheasants, unfortunately...

You managed to get Android running on the Wii, and with it SMS messaging and phone calls.


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 1, 2021)

guys i actually heard wiimii is actually called ps3ps4ps5 on other accounts
and richardtheking is actually johnsonandpheasant


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 1, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> I am a very pleasant peasant, am I not? Thank you!
> I just don't have any pleasant peasant pheasants, unfortunately...
> 
> You managed to get Android running on the Wii, and thanks for making me sound like a professional hacker . RichardTheKing works at McDonalds.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



1B51004 said:


> guys i actually heard wiimii is actually called ps3ps4ps5 on other accounts
> and richardtheking is actually johnsonandpheasant


Hey you posted when I was typing, do you know how rude that is!


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 1, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Hey you posted when I was typing, do you know how rude that is!


very >:]


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 1, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> very >:]


Yes, i think you need to go back to kindergarten. Oh wait, a rumor. You are a kindergartner


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 1, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Yes, i think you need to go back to kindergarten. Oh wait, a rumor. You are a kindergartner


And you're a kindergartener's stuffed green toy.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 1, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> And you're a kindergartener's stuffed green toy.


Oh don't you even dare, kids are so cruel 
You are a janitor at mcdonalds


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 1, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch  has no Wii.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch  has no Wii.


I HAVE 2 WIIS. WHY DO YOU EVEN THINK I MADE A POLL ABOUT WHO ELSE HAS A WII
By the way here's a rumor. I pretend I give drinks to people


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 1, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I HAVE 2 WIIS. WHY DO YOU EVEN THINK I MADE A POLL ABOUT WHO ELSE HAS A WII
> By the way here's a rumor. I pretend I give drinks to people


You and I are united in hating the Wii, because its motion controls are absolute dogshit and it should've made the Classic Controller a mandatory secondary option.
The Wii U is a much better console, and we both agree with that.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 1, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> You and I are united in hating the Wii, because its motion controls are absolute dogshit and it should've made the Classic Controller a mandatory secondary option.
> The Wii U is a much better console, and we both agree with that.


I love both systems, look at my name dummy. Also I would like to apologize for saying you worked at McDonalds, you work at Chuck E Cheese and clean the ballpit 2 year olds pee in


----------



## Mythical (Feb 1, 2021)

Person above me is a poser, they have an Iphone


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 1, 2021)

Mythical said:


> Person above me is a poser, they have an Iphone


Oh i'm a poser huh. Yeah I chose pasta as my profile picture. By the way why would I have an iphone, i'm literally and android dummy
Here's a rumor, you are a ninja from Nintendo taking down homebrew discussions


----------



## Mythical (Feb 1, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Oh i'm a poser huh. Yeah I chose pasta as my profile picture. By the way why would I have an iphone, i'm literally and android dummy
> Here's a rumor, you are a ninja from Nintendo taking down homebrew discussions


Shows what you know, This pasta is a heavenly dish known as Pasta Fagioli


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 1, 2021)

Mythical said:


> Shows what you know, This pasta is a heavenly dish known as Pasta Fagioli


So basically you just confirmed you're a pasta fag...alrighty then!


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 1, 2021)

Mythical said:


> Shows what you know, This pasta is a heavenly dish known as Pasta Fagioli


Oh yeah, that stuff tastes great, but not as much as you sex life

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RichardTheKing said:


> So basically you just confirmed you're a pasta fag...alrighty then!


YOU POSTED WHEN I WAS TYPING


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 1, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Oh yeah, that stuff tastes great, but not as much as you sex life
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


SNIPED!
360 NO SCOPED!
DORITOS!

That profile pic is of you in a green garbage can with arms.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 1, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> SNIPED!
> 360 NO SCOPED!
> DORITOS!
> 
> That profile pic is of you in a green garbage can with arms.


Don't say that to Charlie!
You know what, go to your job at the ball pit


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 1, 2021)

I heard WiiMiiSwitch wishes he worked at a ball pit : D


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 1, 2021)

I heard that DinohScene is the most loved staff member here. Whenever he does his duties nobody gets pissed off at him and they all accept his actions with a friendly smile


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 2, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> I heard WiiMiiSwitch wishes he worked at a ball pit : D


Excuse me!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> I heard that DinohScene is the most loved staff member here. Whenever he does his duties nobody gets pissed off at him and they all accept his actions with a friendly smile


I heard that you're a liar


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 2, 2021)

I heard from a staff member @WiiMiiSwitch likes sniffing balls and armpits.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 2, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> I heard from a staff member @WiiMiiSwitch likes sniffing balls and armpits.


You're dead, I heard you are hiding the truth form your boyfriend that you hate him


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 2, 2021)

Visit @WiiMiiSwitch store:


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 2, 2021)

i heard aadz is kin jon un in disguise


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 2, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Visit @WiiMiiSwitch store:
> 
> View attachment 244527


Oh my god that is perfect, where is my store

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crazynoob458 said:


> i heard aadz is kin jon un in disguise


I heard you hate zelda


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 2, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> i heard aadz is kin jon un in disguise


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Oh my god that is perfect


also the fact he is using an android

baseless rumour: wiimiiswitch isnt open source

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



aadz93 said:


> View attachment 244528


you dont do drugs


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 2, 2021)

I heard @Crazynoob458  isnt crazy but actually insane


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 2, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> also the fact he is using an android
> 
> baseless rumour: wiimiiswitch isnt open source
> 
> ...


I'm not, 500 bucks a ccopy


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 2, 2021)

I hear wiimiiswitch is an Xbox fan and hates android


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 2, 2021)

Like Button from @Scott_pilgrim is still broken...


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 2, 2021)

Alexander is actually me from a past life.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Excuse me!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



It's the EOF mate, lighten up.


I heard Ultrasupra is secretly a non-voting hippie.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 2, 2021)

DinohScene once ate at mcdonalds


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 2, 2021)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> DinohScene once ate at mcdonalds


Trash_Bandatcoot is actually a real Bandatcoot made out of trash.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 2, 2021)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Trash_Bandatcoot is actually a real Bandatcoot made out of trash.


the fuck even is a bandatcoot

i mean, we all know you have 168 hours on sakura beach


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 2, 2021)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> the fuck even is a bandatcoot
> 
> i mean, we all know you have 168 hours on sakura beach


Nah, I have 223 hours


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 2, 2021)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> DinohScene once ate at mcdonalds



I ate several times at McDonalds.
You planning to take me there?

I heard NI4u secretly hates anime.


----------



## Deleted member 513667 (Feb 2, 2021)

I heard that @DinohScene has a baseless agenda against sandwiches.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 2, 2021)

PipeWarp said:


> I heard that @DinohScene has a baseless agenda against sandwiches.


i heard pipewarp saw mario ass ecause he took off his overalls in pipewarps mouth


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 2, 2021)

I heard that every time @PipeWarp plays Super Mario Bro's, he never uses the warps or goes into any pipes...
oops was a lil late.

I heard @Crazynoob458 is devo because Shrek shat on his head.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 2, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I heard that every time @PipeWarp plays Super Mario Bro's, he never uses the warps or goes into any pipes...
> oops was a lil late.
> 
> I heard @Crazynoob458 is devo because Shrek shat on his head.


I heard that BigOnYa is actually a tax fraud who instead of sending taxes, he send a copy of Naked Nintendo Night: Mario Party edition


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I heard that BigOnYa is actually a tax fraud who instead of sending taxes, he send a copy of Naked Nintendo Night: Mario Party edition


WiiMiiSwitch actually uses raspberry OS


----------



## drenal (Feb 2, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> @drenal is a furry...
> Wait, am I actually starting a rumor if everyone is already aware of it?


nerd


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 2, 2021)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> WiiMiiSwitch actually uses raspberry OS


For your information, that isn't even phone software!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> nerd


I heard instead of being a furry you a real life anthro cat. Can I sell you


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> For your information, that isn't even phone software!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Sorry I meant blackberry


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 2, 2021)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Sorry I meant blackberry


You went a little to far there 
You want a rumor, you want to start a war so you will go to jail
You admitted it in your profile


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 2, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch has been suspended 12 times already.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 2, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch has been suspended 12 times already.


Slaphappygamer is not happy and depressed


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch is an avid iPhone lover.


----------



## IC_ (Feb 2, 2021)

DinohScene is scared of modern technology and does everything from a 17 year old Apple iBook!


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 2, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> WiiMiiSwitch is an avid iPhone lover.


Why does everyone think I love apple!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



IC_ said:


> DinohScene is scared of modern technology and does everything from a 17 year old Apple iBook!


You work for the government and know of aliens which is why you have a tinfoil hat in your profile picture


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 2, 2021)

IC_ said:


> DinohScene is scared of modern technology and does everything from a 17 year old Apple iBook!



Couldn't be further from the truth!
1.42 Ghz G4 PPC ftw!



WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Why does everyone think I love apple!!!



I heard you had a shrine in your wardrobe dedicated to Steve Jobs.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 2, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Couldn't be further from the truth!
> 1.42 Ghz G4 PPC ftw!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that, well I hate Tim Cook so


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 2, 2021)

I heard WiiMiiSwitch is secretly in love with me and wants to buy me a new laptop.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 2, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> I heard WiiMiiSwitch is secretly in love with me and wants to buy me a new laptop.


I heard that dinohscene is actually a twitch simp hiding here on temp.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 2, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> I heard WiiMiiSwitch is secretly in love with me and wants to buy me a new laptop.


I can't be in love with the same person you thought a ball pit was my dream job

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Nobody_Important4u said:


> I heard that dinohscene is actually a twitch simp hiding here on temp.


You hate oreos


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 2, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch ´s Avatar Picture is different....


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch ´s Avatar Picture is different....


slightly, why you like the old one


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 2, 2021)

Alexander is actually scottish


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 2, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Alexander is actually scottish


Scott wants to be a ballerina


----------



## drenal (Feb 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> For your information, that isn't even phone software!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


No you may not


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 2, 2021)

drenal said:


> No you may not


but it's me money kitty cat


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> but it's me money kitty cat


Wiimiiswitch is a furry


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 4, 2021)

Scart is a furry.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 4, 2021)

ultrasupra is a furry


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Wiimiiswitch is a furry


Excuse me!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crazynoob458 said:


> ultrasupra is a furry


You secretly sleepwalk naked at night


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch can not make a meaningful Poll.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch can not make a meaningful Poll.


ALL MY POLLS ARE AMAZING OKAY, I MAKE SUCH GREAT POLLS. YOU NEVER EVEN MAKE POLLS OK
ONE OF MY POLLS WERE "Are you a Pirate" and here's a new one https://gbatemp.net/threads/best-next-gen-console.582336/ You all better start going to my profile and searching for polls okay!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch is annoyed by his pointless Polls.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch is annoyed by his pointless Polls.


That is it! All my polls are amazing and I let people share their opinions. At least I don't lie about free drinks!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch is angry about getting no free Drinks tomorrow.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch is angry about getting no free Drinks tomorrow.


Of course I am, wait I still have that glass bottle


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch makes senseless Polls and is thirsty.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch makes senseless Polls and is thirsty.


WHY DO YOU KEEP REPEATING THE SAME RUMORS
My turn 
You are delusional and think that Princess Peach is your wife.  You also work at a ball pit that kid pee in at Chuck E Cheese


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch makes another senseless Poll about Princess Peach.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch makes another senseless Poll about Princess Peach.


You are a ballerina


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch sleeps with his senseless Polls.


----------



## IC_ (Feb 4, 2021)

@alexander1970 is trying to give poisonous Burger King drinks to everyone!


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch sleeps with his senseless Polls.


What's so bad about my polls!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



IC_ said:


> @alexander1970 is trying to give poisonous Burger King drinks to everyone!


You are saying that so everyone drinks your poisonous drinks


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)

IC_ said:


> @alexander1970 is trying to give poisonous Burger King drinks to everyone!



IC_ then wants to buy up the ailing Company.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> IC_ then wants to buy up the ailing Company.


You are dating your dead goldfish


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch will marry one of his senseless Polls.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch will marry one of his senseless Polls.


I will, what are you gonna do about it


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch has a new Name now - PollMiiSenseless.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch has a new Name now - PollMiiSenseless.


Sticking with my old name


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch is divorced from one of his senseless Polls....


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch is divorced from one of his senseless Polls....


Never


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch is pollygamous....


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

NO I AM NOT


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch has no Voice because he is shouting so loud.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch has no Voice because he is shouting so loud.


You are actually a lab rat who was taught how to type who I could sell for millions


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch did not made a senseless Poll about Lab Rats.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch did not made a senseless Poll about Lab Rats.


True


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 4, 2021)

I heard a rumor that @alexander1970 and @WiiMiiSwitch are secretly in love with each other.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I heard a rumor that @alexander1970 and @WiiMiiSwitch are secretly in love with each other.


I'M NOT GAY


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I'M NOT GAY





alexander1970 said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch is pollygamous....


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I'M NOT GAY


You don't have to be Gay to love someone....


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> You don't have to be Gay to love someone....


I DON'T LOVE ALEXANDER


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I DON'T LOVE ALEXANDER


Yea, I don't know how these rumors get started, but glad to know.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also heard a rumor that @WiiMiiSwitch is prone to viruses, as to where Apple is not.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch is pollygamous....



 why you never joke like this with me?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> why you never joke like this with me?


Because you work at the ball pit


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 4, 2021)

@alexander1970 thinks that The Backstreet Boys are better than Metallica.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2021)

Oh shit!
What did I got myself into?
I guess I'll have to play now.

@WiiMiiSwitch loves android so much, that he got his thing stuck in a Chuck'n'Cheese bot.
Had to be surgically removed.
Now it has a new pronoun.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 4, 2021)

I heard a rumor that @JuanMena was part of the Sinaloa Cartel, but they didn't even want him, so he was kicked out, and now he posts here.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Oh shit!
> What did I got myself into?
> I guess I'll have to play now.
> 
> ...


WHAT


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I heard a rumor that @JuanMena was part of the Sinaloa Cartel, but they didn't even want him, so he was kicked out, and now he posts here.


I've heard @BigOnYa ate the whole cartel. I didn't got kicked out, just escaped in order to not get eaten.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> @alexander1970 thinks that The Backstreet Boys are better than Metallica.


NO

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BigOnYa said:


> Yea, I don't know how these rumors get started, but glad to know.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Also heard a rumor that @WiiMiiSwitch is prone to viruses, as to where Apple is not.


I'M OPEN SOURCE WHAT DID YOU EXPECT


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> @alexander1970 thinks that The Backstreet Boys are better than Metallica.


_thats me_


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> _thats me_


You're joking


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 4, 2021)

@JuanMena is not joking


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> You're joking


Unfortunately not 
I do love the BSB. Specially the first, third and fourth album.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Unfortunately not
> I do love the BSB. Specially the first, third and fourth album.


No wonder you work at a ball pit


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


>


Don't act like you don't also work there


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Don't act like you don't also work there


I run the snack bar....


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> No wonder you work at a ball pit


I think i can relate to ur mom.
She too works with balls.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I run the snack bar....


If by snack bar you mean the recycled Chuck E Cheese pizza


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch  is xX_Darknesss_Xx


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I think i can relate to ur mom.
> She too works with balls.


If you're my mom, sure


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 4, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I run the snack bar....


LIAR! @BigOnYa was fired from ChunkECheese because he would repeatedly make the bots touch each other


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> If you're my mom, sure


As your mom I command you to rub my feet.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch  is xX_Darknesss_Xx


You are a slave in a Chinese factory

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JuanMena said:


> As your mom I command you to rub my feet.


I would, I really would but you were working at the ball pit all day and you have kids pee all over you

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



slaphappygamer said:


> LIAR! @BigOnYa was fired from ChunkECheese because he would repeatedly make the bots touch each other


Wait, what! So I guess he works at the daycare then


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> You are a slave in a Chinese factory
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I dress up as the mouse and walk around....


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> You are a slave in a Chinese factory
> 
> I would, I really would but you were working at the ball pit all day and you have kids pee all over you



As a slave in chinese factory, I'm used to handle fake androids.
Jokes on you, I'm into that golden rain shit.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> As a slave in chinese factory, I'm used to handle fake androids.
> Jokes on you, I'm into that golden rain shit.


You mean those fake golden wish phones of me on wish. Good to know


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> You mean those fake golden wish phones of me on wish. Good to know


I've heard @WiiMiiSwitch  has an STD.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I've heard @WiiMiiSwitch  has an STD.


I heard that's how you look like in real life


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 4, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I've heard @WiiMiiSwitch  has an STD.




oh, a fully loaded handy boy by std. thats perfect


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> oh, a fully loaded handy boy by std. thats perfect


You're still depressed


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I heard that's how you look like in real life


I've heard @WiiMiiSwitch  likes when I'm above him.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I've heard @WiiMiiSwitch  likes when I'm above him.


I heard you hate my people


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 4, 2021)

I heard it's about time for @JuanMena to go take a siesta.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 4, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch thinks that wii firmware 4.2u is the latest.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I heard it's about time for @JuanMena to go take a siesta.


I heard it's time for you to go to pre k, little jimmy

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



slaphappygamer said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch thinks that wii firmware 4.2u is the latest.


No I don't


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I heard you hate my people



I love when your people gets bullied


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I love when your people gets bullied


You apple hooligan, I'm coming for you


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I heard it's about time for @JuanMena to go take a siesta.


I've heard that's the only Spanish word you know.



WiiMiiSwitch said:


> You apple hooligan, I'm coming for you


Try to reach me.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 244894


I would win that battle


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 4, 2021)

Just messing w [email protected]


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> You apple hooligan, I'm coming for you


I've heard this guy has wet dreams about being plugged and unplugged by tall guys in a rhythmic fashion.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 244896
> Just messing w [email protected]


Lol


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 244896
> Just messing w [email protected]


Why would Wyoming choose me!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JuanMena said:


> I've heard this guy has wet dreams about being plugged and unplugged by tall guys in a rhythmic fashion.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


You're secretly Kim Jong


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Why would Wyoming choose me!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


You're secretly Donald.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> You're secretly Donald.


No, i'm actually Joe


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2021)

Wimiiswitch makes good posts


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Wimiiswitch makes good posts


Thank you!


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 4, 2021)

I heard a rumor that @Scott_pilgram actually hates the "Transgender Portal" game and really only plays "Naked Nintendo Night: Mario Party"


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 4, 2021)

BigOnYa is only naked because Lilith stole his clothes.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2021)

Ultrasupra is actually from Britain


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)

@Scott_pilgrim is not Star Trek´s Scotty.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 4, 2021)

I heard a rumor that @alexander1970's real name is Alexandria and was born in 1990.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)

@BigOnYa has onyl one Underpant..that one he always wears on his Avatar Picture.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 4, 2021)

@alexander1970 secretly agrees with me that Resident Evil 2 remake was garbage and the original is better


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)

@AmandaRose is NOT a Schnapsdrossel.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> No, i'm actually Joe


Ugh I was late but that's because the file uploader was having a sezure

Wii Mii switch face reveal


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> Ugh I was late but that's because the file uploader was having a sezure
> 
> Wii Mii switch face revealView attachment 244960[/QUOTE



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

You hate miis


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 
> You hate miis


Wii Mii switch is a Mii a switch and a Wii and a android phone on the edge


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 4, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> Wii Mii switch is a Mii a switch and a Wii and a android phone on the edge


What


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 4, 2021)

I heard that @WiiMiiSwitch wanted a profile pic with an all white background, but he accidently downloaded a jpeg instead of a png.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I heard that @WiiMiiSwitch wanted a profile pic with an all white background, but he accidently downloaded a jpeg instead of a png.


I heard bigonya is actually not fat or on a couch


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 4, 2021)

I heard Scott_pilgrim is actually a 31 year old obsessed fanboy.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)

@DinohScene plays with Dolls....


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 5, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> @DinohScene plays with Dolls....


You can't sing


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch made not a single senseless Poll today.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 5, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch made not a single senseless Poll today.


You're right, none of my polls I made today were senseless


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch never made a meaningful Poll here.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 5, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch never made a meaningful Poll here.


I MADE LOTS OF MEANINGFUL POLLS THAT YOU VOTED IN


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch should be careful with his Voice again,otherwise he can not make more useless Polls.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 5, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch should be careful with his Voice again,otherwise he can not make more useless Polls.


THEN DON'T VOTE IN THEM IF YOU THINK THEY ARE USELESS


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch seems very excited and aroused.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 5, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch seems very excited and aroused.


You're very delusional and stuck in a hole


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2021)

Wiimiiswitch makes some of the worst polls on this site


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 5, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Wiimiiswitch makes some of the worst polls on this site


NO I DON'T. I GOT THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE TO ADMIT THEY ARE PIRATES


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> NO I DON'T. I GOT THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE TO ADMIT THEY ARE PIRATES


So? Some people(like me) are proud pirates


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 5, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> So? Some people(like me) are proud pirates


AND I'M PROUD OF MY POLLS


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> AND I'M PROUD OF MY POLLS


Stop yelling


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 5, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Stop yelling


I WILL WHEN YOU SAY MY POLLS ARE BEST ON THE SITE


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I WILL WHEN YOU SAY MY POLLS ARE BEST ON THE SITE


I mean, I don't get why my opinion seems to matter so much, but thanks for caring that much about what I think


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 5, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Stop yelling


THIS ISN'T A POLL WHERE YOU CAN HAVE AN OPINION, YOU MUST SAY IT NOW


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> THIS ISN'T A POLL WHERE YOU CAN HAVE AN OPINION, YOU MUST SAY IT NOW


No


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 5, 2021)

I heard a rumor that @WiiMiiSwitch and @Scott_pilgrim were collaborating together on an awesome new poll.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 5, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I heard a rumor that @WiiMiiSwitch and @Scott_pilgrim were collaborating together on an awesome new poll.





Spoiler: Spoiler



Sony or Microsoft.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2021)

I heard slaphappygamer is not actually a gbatemp psycho


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2021)

@Scott_pilgrim never saw the SP Movie nor has read the SP Graphic Novels nor played the SP Video Game.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 5, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I heard slaphappygamer is not actually a gbatemp psycho


Don’t make me crawl through this firewall!


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 5, 2021)

Slap isn't just a GBAtemp psycho, he's an _actual_ psycho.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 5, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Slap isn't just a GBAtemp psycho, he's an _actual_ psycho.


You're a Karen who says masks don't work


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2021)

Oh no, this isn't gonna end well


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 5, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Oh no, this isn't gonna end well


Im serious, look at the bottom of their name


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Im serious, look at the bottom of their name


I did, that's why it won't end well


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 5, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> You're a Karen who says masks don't work


I still don't understand why the free people are called Karens rather than the people who yell at them for being free.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2021)

I hear ultrasupra isn't american


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 5, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I hear ultrasupra isn't american


I heard that Scott pilgrim is an alt of @KiVan that he uses without fear of being jumped on.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 5, 2021)

Y


UltraSUPRA said:


> I still don't understand why the free people are called Karens rather than the people who yell at them for being free.


You're sad

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Nobody_Important4u said:


> I heard that Scott pilgrim is an alt of @KiVan that he uses without fear of being jumped on.


I heard you are secretly important


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch is the Master of the useless Poll Disaster.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 5, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch is the Master of the useless Poll Disaster.


WHY IS EVERY RUMOR YOU MAKE ABOUT ME REFER TO MY POLLS. By the way here's a new poll 
https://gbatemp.net/threads/should-there-be-a-splatoon-3.582127/#post-9354618


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch - Maker of another senseless Poll - Made by @WiiMiiSwitch (c).


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 5, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch - Maker of another senseless Poll - Made by @WiiMiiSwitch (c).


I AM THE GOD OF GBATEMP POLLS
have another one  https://gbatemp.net/threads/should-paper-mario-go-back-to-classic-gameplay-style.582418/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch - Maker of uncounted bad,senseless and unnecessary Polls.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 5, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch - Maker of uncounted bad,senseless and unnecessary Polls.


I'd say good, beautiful, polls that the community could anwser


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 5, 2021)

Wrong Thread guys, @alexander1970 + @WiiMiiSwitch..."The Hated but Loved forever and forever" thread has moved, sorry for your inconvenience.

And btw Wii-man, I can download that avatar pic too, in png form, instead of jpeg, n help you get a nice white background instead, call me...


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 5, 2021)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> I heard that Scott pilgrim is an alt of @KiVan that he uses without fear of being jumped on.


I heard the same thing. Must be true.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2021)

I heard slaphappygamer is part of the new world order


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 5, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I heard slaphappygamer is part of the new world order


Shhh, only members are to know. You better delete this, brother.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 5, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> Shhh, only members are to know. You better delete this, brother.


@WiiMiiSwitch already has a poll started about it.
Did you know that slaphappygamer....


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 6, 2021)

Not just that, i'm basically the only one on this website who makes polls (NOT GIVING ANYONE ANY IDEAS TO MAKE POLLS


BigOnYa said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch already has a poll started about it.
> Did you know that slaphappygamer....


I heard you're using a homebrew game called Naked Nintendo Night: Mario Party Edition


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 6, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Not just that, i'm basically the only one on this website who makes polls (NOT GIVING ANYONE ANY IDEAS TO MAKE POLLS
> 
> I heard you're using a homebrew game called Naked Nintendo Night: Mario Party Edition


Yep is a Freaky Friday Night with my Naked Nintendo Night friends,,,,
On level 9 already!
Oh what a Mario Party it is.....


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 6, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Yep is a Freaky Friday Night with my Naked Nintendo Night friends,,,,
> On level 9 already!


On my Mario Party poll, someone that isn't you voted for that


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 6, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> On my Mario Party poll, someone that isn't you voted for that


Prob one my Freaky Friends, they roll here sometimes too....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WiiMiiSwitch said:


> On my Mario Party poll, someone that isn't you voted for that


btw, In my opinion, it was your best poll yet...Can't wait for the next


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 6, 2021)

Back to the Thread tho...
I heard a rumor that @WiiMiiSwitch is working on a new poll, on who will actually play the up-coming title: "Transgender Portal" and whether Scott_pilgram will be a Main character, or a side quest.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 7, 2021)

Bump...


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 7, 2021)

Bigonya has a big bump.......from what I hear around the van.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2021)

Mashed potatoes


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 9, 2021)

@Lang_Kasempo makes mashed potatoes and no one eats them, because they are laced with drugs. But they are so good, you’ll be back for more. They aren’t even those damned sweet potatoes.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 9, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> @Lang_Kasempo makes mashed potatoes and no one eats them, because they are laced with drugs. But they are so good, you’ll be back for more. They aren’t even those damned sweet potatoes.



I hear that you're my first GF who, any time I turned my back while at her place, she'd just up and slap my ass! Your personal deets on your profile are simply a cover for this!


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 9, 2021)

I heard a rumor that @Silent_Gunner's Luck *is* equal to his level here...Lucky #13


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 9, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I heard a rumor that @Silent_Gunner's Luck *is* equal to his level here...Lucky #13



I've heard through the grapevine at BigOnYa plays video games dressed like how he is in his profile pic!


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 9, 2021)

I heard SilentGunner has really loud farts, contrary to his username.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 9, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> I heard SilentGunner has really loud farts, contrary to his username.


Silent_gunner is slivagunner confirmed


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Silent_gunner is slivagunner confirmed



I heard, like, a bunch of, like, dudes, just, like, c'mon man, like, just understand, like, every time they, like, like something, they get all excited, and like a like like, swallow everything, like, especially, like, really big shields. They also, like, are really dickish, like, literally, if one was to translate them into 3D, like...

Space Dandy Narrator: And thus, the journey of Scott_pilgrim became to like every post on the GBATemp board, and to spread the gospel of his Lord and Savior Scott Pilgrim, that people may be saved by faith, and not by works, lest they boast!


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 9, 2021)

Will Scott like every post known to man? Will there be any post that goes unliked? Find out next time on GBATemp Z!!!


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 10, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM doesn't actually know anything about Blaze.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 10, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> BlazeMasterBM doesn't actually know anything about Blaze.



Banjo2 is Banjo-Kazooie, but his planet got the asteroid from Metroid Prime 2 that, like Aether, split the planet into two separate dimensions, and unlike a certain female badass, got possessed by the Ing, and shitposts in his spare time when he's not servicing the Emperor Ing's tentacles!


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 10, 2021)

I heard a rumor that @banjo2 actually plays a mean banjo.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 10, 2021)

I heard @BigOnYa s couch doesn’t get that flat spot in the cushion. I mean, like, the couch cushions stay fluffy. I heard that.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 10, 2021)

I heard a rumor that @slaphappygamer is left handed, so that's why his right arm is so strong and big. Left hand on the PC mouse and right hand on slaphappy.


----------



## Ricken (Feb 12, 2021)

I hear BigOnYa plays Heroin Hero


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Feb 12, 2021)

I heard @Ricken is deeply scared of the first Luigi's Mansion game, to a point where they can't play it.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 12, 2021)

StrayGuitarist said:


> I heard @Ricken is deeply scared of the first Luigi's Mansion game, to a point where they can't play it.



I heard that Stray sticks around when her guitar's broken!


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 12, 2021)

I heard a rumor that @Silent_Gunner is a radical socialist right-winger, that is in cahoots with @UltraSUPRA


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 12, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I heard a rumor that @Silent_Gunner is a radical socialist right-winger, that is in cahoots with @UltraSUPRA



I heard a rumor that @BigOnYa is a soft fascist leftist, that's in cahoots with @Scott_pilgrim!


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 12, 2021)

I heard that @Scott_pilgrim and @UltraSUPRA are actually best friends, fighting for the love of @Lilith Valentine


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I heard that @Scott_pilgrim and @UltraSUPRA are actually best friends, fighting for the love of @Lilith Valentine


That’s gross, I am nearly old enough to be their parent


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 12, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> That’s gross, I am nearly old enough to be their parent


They just want the love, not relationship, think both secretly want each other anyways


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> They just want the love, not relationship, think both secretly want each other anyways


You humans are weird


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 12, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> You humans are weird



I heard that Lilith is in an alternate reality where what society considers normal is weird, and what it considers weird is normal.


----------



## Ricken (Feb 12, 2021)

I hear Silent_Gunner steals from the poor and gives to the rich through an advanced technique known as "Hood Robbin'"


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 13, 2021)

Ricken said:


> I hear Silent_Gunner steals from the poor and gives to the rich through an advanced technique known as "Hood Robbin'"



I hear Ricken is trying to stop someone from looking at his pfp or even talking to him audibly, what with the headphones and his hand reaching out to the camera!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 13, 2021)

I heard, from a friend (who is totally not a biased mod) that @Silent_Gunner has a temper and you should tread lightly.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 13, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> I heard, from a friend (who is totally not a biased mod) that @Silent_Gunner has a temper and you should tread lightly.



Rumor has it that your slap puts sumo wrestlers' slaps to shame!


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 13, 2021)

I heard a rumor that @Silent_Gunner always posts last, cause he likes being on the bottom......of the page
(Side note: Damn is it quiet here when Scott and Ultra is not around, lol)


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 14, 2021)

I heard OP has had their like ability revoked.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)

I hear that slaphappygamer hates slapping people


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 19, 2021)

I heard that @Scott_pilgrim is secretly a French-woman.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 19, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I heard that @Scott_pilgrim is secretly a French-woman.


I heard BigOnYa is a moderator in disguise


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 19, 2021)

I heard that @WiiMiiSwitch goes to bed and dreams, but never about lovers, just about what his next poll will be.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 19, 2021)

There is information out there that proves @BigOnYa showers only twice a month. I can’t link though, as I don’t have enough posts.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 19, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> There is information out there that proves @BigOnYa showers only twice a month. I can’t link though, as I don’t have enough posts.


(That's some dirty laundry there....lol)


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 20, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> (That's some dirty laundry there....lol)


I heard BigOnYa is single

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I heard BigOnYa is single


I know he isn't on top of me but a rumor is SlapHappyGamer always likes posts but never gets involved


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Feb 20, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch uses Apple.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 20, 2021)

XAIXER said:


> WiiMiiSwitch uses Apple.


Did you look at my profile picture! Also I heard from @alexander1970 that you got free drinks from him, is it true


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Feb 20, 2021)

Ich kan sagen nicht.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 20, 2021)

Sag es mir stattdessen. Er schuldet uns allen kostenlose Getränke


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Feb 20, 2021)

It's a Schrödinger's drink.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 20, 2021)

I want a bona fide drink from him, tomorrow of-course


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 20, 2021)

There is a rumor going around that no one is buying the next round and that it’s time to go home. It’s sad and I don’t want to believe it.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 20, 2021)

I heard a rumor that after-party is at/ on S S Slappys.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 20, 2021)

I'm here where you at? Brought us some girls and brewha....where's the hidden key? Nevermind I found it!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 20, 2021)

ALL ABOARD!!!! Hey @PineappleGod , we got the bungalow version!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 20, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> View attachment 247358
> ALL ABOARD!!!! Hey @PineappleGod , we got the bungalow version!




YESS !! That was the place where the Free Drinks where served....YESTERDAY.

I have waited for all of you...nobody appeared...so.....bad luck,me Boys.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 20, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> YESS !! That was the place where the Free Drinks where served....YESTERDAY.
> 
> I have waited for all of you...nobody appeared...so.....bad luck,me Boys.


WHAT


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 20, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> WHAT


He had a boat party on the S S Slappy yesterday, with lots free drinks, but no one showed....Oh well, maybe next year!


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 21, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> He had a boat party on the S S Slappy yesterday, with lots free drinks, but no one showed....Oh well, maybe next year!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 21, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> He had a boat party on the S S Slappy yesterday, with lots free drinks, but no one showed....Oh well, maybe next year!


Dude you passed out. @alexander1970  gave us so many drinks, tequila and beer that you probably don't remember.

Everyone and Alex... do you remember when Alexander got so, so drunk that he said that the name "Alex" was unisex, started undressing and began to pole dance?
And we were like:





And Alex was screaming: ALEX IS UNISEX! ALEX IS UNISEX!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 21, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Dude you passed out. @alexander1970  gave us so many drinks, tequila and beer that you probably don't remember.
> 
> Everyone and Alex... do you remember when Alexander got so, so drunk that he said that the name "Alex" was unisex, started undressing and began to pole dance?
> And we were like:
> ...


Damn, I passed out before that happened


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 21, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Dude you passed out. @alexander1970  gave us so many drinks, tequila and beer that you probably don't remember.
> 
> Everyone and Alex... do you remember when Alexander got so, so drunk that he said that the name "Alex" was unisex, started undressing and began to pole dance?
> And we were like:
> ...


Now that is funny.... because what I saw was they were both drunk as hell, and they (alex + juan) left the party together...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 21, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Now that is funny.... because what I saw was they were both drunk as hell, and they (alex + juan) left the party together...
> View attachment 247480




Ask him if he's able to walk now


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 21, 2021)

Ok back to the thread now....I heard a rumor that @alexander1970 / alexandrea1970 said the free drinks will be same time. same place again next year...but no camera's allowed this time!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 21, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Ok back to the thread now....I heard a rumor that @alexander1970 / alexandrea1970 said the free drinks will be same time. same place again next year...but no camera's allowed this time!





JuanMena said:


> Ask him if he's able to walk now


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 21, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 247516


Here's a rumor, Alexander used to enjoy my polls like the wii one


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 22, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch works at cloudflare.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 22, 2021)

Our great Friend @slaphappygamer slaps his Schnitzels with his bare Hands.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 22, 2021)

I heard a rumor that @alexander1970 and @BigOnYa were breaking @JuanMena out the big house tomorrow, around the same time free drinks are being served on @slaphappygamer 's boat S S Slappy for the guards and @WiiMiiSwitch was gonna be the lookout/ poll-taker to keep the guards busy...
doubt it's true tho, just a rumor.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 22, 2021)

Weren't you going to put on a mouldy shirt, @BigOnYa, and scare some kiddies?


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 22, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Weren't you going to put on a mouldy shirt, @BigOnYa, and scare some kiddies?


Check...already done. Waiting on the morning bus stop kiddies now....


----------



## danoobiewiiubie (Feb 22, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Check...already done. Waiting on the morning bus stop kiddies now....



Big OnYa frequently joins Team Fortress 2 Servers and uses mic chat to say "I like... eggs" as if he was on the Amanda show starring Amanda Bynes.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 22, 2021)

danoobiewiiubie said:


> Big OnYa frequently joins Team Fortress 2 Servers and uses mic chat to say "I like... eggs" as if he was on the Amanda show starring Amanda Bynes.


You love to drink yolk from eggs


----------



## danoobiewiiubie (Feb 23, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> You love to drink yolk from eggs


WiiMiiSwitch is specifically referring to his favourite type of eggs, dog eggs. He finds them only slightly harder to find than chicken eggs.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 3, 2021)

danoobiewiiubie said:


> WiiMiiSwitch is specifically referring to his favourite type of eggs, dog eggs. He finds them only slightly harder to find than chicken eggs.


You eat yolk from dog eggs

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 3, 2021)

King Polly Pocket the I.
......but how long ?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 3, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> King Polly Pocket the I.
> ......but how long ?


Not Polly Pocket, Madame Alexander


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 3, 2021)

At the risk of making this an endless Loop..

King Polly the I. who always misses the Free Drinks Parties.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 3, 2021)

I read an article that @BigOnYa is the graphical artist on particular scenes in cyberpunk2077.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 3, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> I read an article that @BigOnYa is the graphical artist on particular scenes in cyberpunk2077.



I heard through the grapevine that slaphappygamer doesn't just tap the buttons on his controller and KB/M; he slaps them!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 3, 2021)

Silent_gunner has cameras in your house! Not a baseless rumor!


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 3, 2021)

I heard a rumor that @slaphappygamer has been bringing contraband inside his cell


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 3, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I heard @slaphappygamer has been bringing contraband inside his cell
> View attachment 249814




Jesus, you're supposed to shove it up your --- dummy. Oui vey.


----------



## Louse (Mar 4, 2021)

OldBoi avidly reads Arcee x reader fanfiction


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 4, 2021)

Sure dooo


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 4, 2021)

-pogged-

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i heard oldboi isnt old but reall young


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> -pogged-
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> i heard oldboi isnt old but reall young


Crazynoob is actually a sane pro


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 4, 2021)

@Scott_pilgrim Doesn't actually like any of the posts he/they likes!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2021)

XAIXER said:


> @Scott_pilgrim Doesn't actually like any of the posts he/they likes!


Small correction:it's just "they" now


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 4, 2021)

Wasn't sure, so I put both. I will remember to use they for you!


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 4, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> -pogged-
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> i heard oldboi isnt old but reall young




Hahahahaha Nope. I am 63


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 4, 2021)

I heard a rumor that @OldBoi goes to those bars with the upside down barstools....





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I also heard a rumor that this is @OldBoi real life:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 4, 2021)

@BigOnYa 

Has still only ONE Underpant.....


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 4, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I heard a rumor that @OldBoi goes to those bars with the upside down barstools....
> View attachment 249935
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...





 yep, that's me! A Nudist All The Way!


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 4, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> @BigOnYa
> 
> Has still only ONE Underpant.....


Yep, instead of the day listed on them like wednesday, they say the year, but they are 2019


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 4, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Yep, instead of the day listed on them like wednesday, they say the year, but they are 2019


 I have heard Santa brings you a new One for Christmas...


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 4, 2021)

@alexander1970 is actually satan claus


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 4, 2021)

I heard a rumor that @slaphappygamer had a female guerilla living with him for awhile, but she left him, because he slapped her!


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 4, 2021)

Rumor has it, that BigOnYa, isn't really that big. But that's just a rumor.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 4, 2021)

A source close to the situation states that @OldBoi likes being underneath @BigOnYa.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 4, 2021)

I heard that @slaphappygamer is a hardcore pacifist and never slapped anyone in his whole life


----------



## djnate27 (Mar 4, 2021)

Someone (you don't know them) told me that *@Nobody_Important4u*'s mamma wears combat boots*!https://gbatemp.net/members/nobody_important4u.483410/*


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 5, 2021)

@djnate27 was a moderator, but then wasn’t. No one talks about that anymore, though.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2021)

I hear slaphappygamer is actually punchsad


----------



## x65943 (Mar 18, 2021)

I've looked into our extensive moderator records and tools, and I've verified Scott_pilgrim is an alt of Mama Looigi


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2021)

x65943 said:


> I've looked into our extensive moderator records and tools, and I've verified Scott_pilgrim is an alt of Mama Looigi


SHHHHHHHHHH

bruh did the money I give you to keep quiet mean nothing


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 18, 2021)

@Scott_pilgrim is the living incarnation of the force that likes things. Fact!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 18, 2021)

XAIXER said:


> @Scott_pilgrim is the living incarnation of the force that likes things. Fact!



Xaixer is John Titor and uses that sword ship in his profile pic to defeat Lavos before it even crashes into Earth in Chrono Trigger!


----------



## Louse (Mar 18, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Xaixer is John Titor and uses that sword ship in his profile pic to defeat Lavos before it even crashes into Earth in Chrono Trigger!


The gun in your profile picture does not come with an integral suppressor, which therefore opens the possibility of a 'Loud_Gunner'

Soylent_Gunner has been, in fact, suppressing the knowledge of this fact by buying out mods in https://gbatemp.net


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 18, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> The gun in your profile picture does not come with an integral suppressor, which therefore opens the possibility of a 'Loud_Gunner'
> 
> Soylent_Gunner has been, in fact, suppressing the knowledge of this fact by buying out mods in https://gbatemp.net



@0xFFFFFFFF Can't get his GameShark or Action Replay to work because that address isn't actually modified in any code ever!


----------



## Louse (Mar 18, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> @0xFFFFFFFF Can't get his GameShark or Action Replay to work because that address isn't actually modified in any code ever!


the address was seldom needed, but there was code there on SNES due to the system mirroring the contents of memory

also yo'ure soylent_gunner from now on because i am too proud of that one


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2021)

I have heard
@0xFFFFFFFF 
had once a Contract with Microsoft for their Windows Error Message Team....


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 18, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> I have heard
> @0xFFFFFFFF
> had once a Contract with Microsoft for their Windows Error Message Team....


You hoard the free drink from me


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> You hoard the free drink from me



This awesome Guy has an really cool and awesome Nickname Polly Pocket and he can proud of it.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 18, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> This awesome Guy has an really cool and awesome Nickname Polly Pocket and he can proud of it.


The second half isn't true


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 18, 2021)

I heard there is a Class Action Lawsuit against @alexander1970 for fraudulant claims


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I heard there is a Class Action Lawsuit against @alexander1970 for fraudulant claims


Yes,I heard it too.The Guy in his Underpants on the Sofa used some Toiletpaper for it.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 18, 2021)

@alexander1970 is feeling sick in the stomach, from a mixture of bad food combinations yesterday and university assignment stress.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 19, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> @alexander1970 is feeling sick in the stomach, from a mixture of bad food combinations yesterday and university assignment stress.


You actually hate pokemon

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

This was the thread where it happened. The first time someone referred to me as "Polly". If I never interacted with this thread, I may have stayed well respected


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 19, 2021)

Damn Madame Alexander started it all....


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 19, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Damn Madame Alexander started it all....


This was where I became a meme, by the way, did you notice the Hamilton reference


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 19, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> This was where I became a meme, by the way, did you notice the Hamilton reference


You definitely would like to consume water biscuits.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 19, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> You definitely would like to consume water biscuits.


You're saying that because you want to eat water biscuits


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2021)

The legendary Polly Pocket from Pollville.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 19, 2021)

alex alt is polly


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2021)

This nice Guy is from Austria NOT from Australia.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 19, 2021)

I herd @alexander1970  is sgt schultz in disguise:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2021)

This great Guy is a huge Commodore 64 Fan.




##############################################################




aadz93 said:


> I herd @alexander1970  is sgt schultz in disguise:





  

Awesome,never saw that amazing Resemblance,bravo,well observed.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 19, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> This great Guy is a huge Commodore 64 Fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alexander is secretly jealous of how great my polls are


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 19, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> This great Guy is a huge Commodore 64 Fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






When I was "younger", I had a c128, commodore 2002 monitor, and a Commodore colt 


@alexander1970 

In English it's called hogans heroes 

In German its Ein Käfig voller Helden


----------



## Uiaad (Mar 19, 2021)

i heard a rumor Polly @WiiMiiSwitch is actually @alexander1970 's alt account


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 19, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> When I was "younger", I had a c128, commodore 2002 monitor, and a Commodore colt


aadz93 used to be addz92

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Uiaad said:


> i heard a rumor Polly @WiiMiiSwitch is actually @alexander1970 's alt account





Uiaad said:


> i heard a rumor Polly @WiiMiiSwitch is actually @alexander1970 's alt account


HEY YOU POSTED WHEN I WAS TYPING DO YOU KNOW HOW RUDE THAT IS


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 19, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> aadz93 used to be addz92
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



I heard Polly can't have just one of something. He needs many gods, wives, children, Cards Against Humanity Packs, etc..


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 20, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> aadz93 used to be addz92
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...





Polly Parrot


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 20, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Polly Parrot
> 
> witchhttps://youtu.be/XmGailUYJEA


I'm not even gonna watch it


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 20, 2021)

Polly Parrot said:


> I'm not even gonna watch it


----------



## Milenko (Mar 20, 2021)

Aadz is actually 93 years old


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 20, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Polly Parrot



So awesome, forgot about this!


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 20, 2021)

Milenko said:


> Aadz is actually 93 years old


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 20, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch actually hasnt wii'd anyones switch


----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 20, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch actually hasnt wii'd anyones switch


@slaphappygamer is a weirdo who slaps random gamers in convention.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 20, 2021)

@KokoseiJ secretly likes birds more than cats. shh, dont tell the cats.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 20, 2021)

I heard a rumor that @slaphappygamer was a government medical marijuna test monkey that got loose and has never been recovered or found
/ but they never technically looked for him either.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 20, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I heard a rumor that @slaphappygamer was a government medical marijuna test monkey that got loose and has never been recovered or found
> / but they never technically looked for him either.


No! You were never suppose to leak that information. That was NEVER to leave the room. You know what happens next, right?


----------



## SG854 (Mar 20, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> There is a rumor going around that no one is buying the next round and that it’s time to go home. It’s sad and I don’t want to believe it.


slaphappygamer got a little too slap happy and slapped a women's booty and now has a restraining order on him.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 20, 2021)

I heard a rumor that @SG854  loves armored fighting flamingos...


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 20, 2021)

@BigOnYa  broke the internet once by watching too much porn


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 20, 2021)

@aadz93 is horrible at addition.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 20, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> @aadz93 is horrible at addition.


I heard slaphappygamer during a full moon becomes a monkey. But instead of shooting Lazer beams from his mouth DBZ style like a bad ass he goes around slapping girls booty.

He calls him self a gamer because this is all fun and games too him, till the police shows up.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 20, 2021)

@SG854 is a spy from maxconsole.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)

Slaphappygamer is actually sad and hates video games


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 7, 2021)

Scott pilgrim visits the EOF from their closet and nowhere else.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Apr 7, 2021)

Slaphappygamer is just slapping his ass with every step he makes, even when sprinting for a 100 meter dash!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2021)

Silent_Gunner likes Paper Mario Sticker Star, kill em-


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 7, 2021)

Lang_Kasmepo can’t play dragonropper in the dark and only plays the game for the nice artwork.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Apr 7, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> Lang_Kasmepo can’t play dragonropper in the dark and only plays the game for the nice artwork.


Slaphappygamer goes to Home Depot every day


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 7, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> Slaphappygamer goes to Home Depot every day


I was just there yesterday, lol! Got rocks for our succulent garden.


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 7, 2021)

slap doesn't exist


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 7, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> slap doesn't exist


you don't exist


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 7, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> you don't exist


WiiMiiSwitch is an apple fanboy and he doesn't own a Wii or a switch


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 7, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> WiiMiiSwitch is an apple fanboy and he doesn't own a Wii or a switch


"was" an Apple fanboy, I own a Wii, made a Mii and have a switch
You are a poll hater


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 8, 2021)

Wiimiiswitch is a poll hater hater. Oh wait


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 8, 2021)

I heard a rumor that @slaphappygamer bought a back yard kids jungle play toy with a slide (secretly for himself, but he claimed it was for his kids) and he was too big and broke it. But Lowes would not take it back...so now he only shops at Home Depot.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 8, 2021)

Rumor has it that 0xFFFFFFFF isn't really a person, but an alien instead


----------



## Uiaad (Apr 8, 2021)

@OldBoi Is an artificial intelligence sent back from 2089 to annoy Polly  @WiiMiiSwitch and save humanity from an army of clones


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 8, 2021)

I heard that @Uiaad eats Cold Cereal in the evening


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2021)

I heard that @OldBoi is the great grandson of an escaped Nazi. He also now leads a neo Nazi organization.


----------



## Uiaad (Apr 9, 2021)

I heard a rumour that @HylianBran is responsible for all the bad decisions that went into the Zelda CDI games and revels in delight as angry video game reviewers reviewing them


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2021)

I heard a rumor that @Uiaad is responsible for all the bad decisions that went into the Zelda CDI games and revels in delight as angry video game reviewers reviewing them, and once he was caught he began blaming it on this poor, innocent little soul @HylianBran


----------



## Uiaad (Apr 9, 2021)

I heard a rumour that @HylianBran cannot come up with anything original to save his life 

Sorry I forgot for a moment its a BASELESS rumour not the truth

 I heard a rumour that @HylianBran couldn't fight his way out of a wet paper bag 

Sorry again! I'm not very good at this game.

I heard a rumour that @HylianBran once worked at burger king where his main job was drinking the dirty oil from the fryers on Thursdays


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 9, 2021)

I heard @Uiaad is a guinea pig hater.


----------



## Harumyne (Apr 9, 2021)

Word around town be that @DinohScene is a devoted Christian o:


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 9, 2021)

Harumyne said:


> Word around town be that @DinohScene is a devoted Christian o:



Jesus himself healed me on straight camp!
Praise the Lord and buy a bible!


----------



## Harumyne (Apr 9, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Jesus himself healed me on straight camp!
> Praise the Lord and buy a bible!


Errmahgerd itsh a miracuwu~!!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 9, 2021)

Harumyne actually went to school with Hairy Plotter.


----------



## LEGOMYEGGO (Apr 10, 2021)

*slaphappygamer* slapped my girl's butt


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 10, 2021)

Legomyeggo eats legos and plays with eggos. I saw them.....I think...........I’m ......about.......85% sure.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Apr 11, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> Legomyeggo eats legos and plays with eggos. I saw them.....I think...........I’m ......about.......85% sure.



Slappy McSlaps-a-lot those who he assed by in the track and field extracurricular in HS!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 11, 2021)

Silent_gunner it still aiming, waiting for the shot, but the voices say “don’t do it”. Silent_gunner needs the money. An impossible situation! Silent_gunner was never to be seen again. 


....years later.....

Silent_gunner was seen dumpster-diving behind GameStop. Looking for old nametags   and recyclable metals while manically chuckling.


----------

